# maximoo



## poskit16k (Aug 15, 2011)

it's 2 years on the 4th september since i lost my beloved max and i STILL miss him EVERY day, eventhough (when he got to 15 ish) he was a grumpy old man!!

it's comforting to know that i still have him with me. (in the garden his ashes and a headstone) and i do talk to him when i'm out there!!

eventhough a dogs life is realtively short, they STILL deserve all the love we can give them EVERY DAY! 

poskit.x


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

awww (((((((((((((((hugs))))))))) sorry for your loos RIP maximoo have a nice time running over rainbow bridge


----------



## Forget-me-not (May 5, 2010)

Max seems to have had a very comfortable life. I love the picture of him cosyed up in his bed. Sleep well Max x


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Sleep well max


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

he was lovely bless him...R.I.P Max x


----------



## poskit16k (Aug 15, 2011)

Forget-me-not said:


> Max seems to have had a very comfortable life. I love the picture of him cosyed up in his bed. Sleep well Max x


thanx! i'd like to think so!! he DID have to be tucked in every night!! and in winter he had a hotwater bottle!(evethough he lived in the house!! he hated been cold!) lol , hubby used to say i thought MORE of max than i did him!!! mmmmm couldn't admit that one tho could i???

now he says the same about ruby!!! (no contest LOL !!)

poskit.x


----------

